# Best High Performance/ Gaming laptop under 60k



## evilmage93 (Apr 20, 2015)

1. What is the budget?

Under 60k INR

2. Display

Mainstream 15" - 16", HD

3. Processor and memory

4th gen i7, 1TB(min),  8GB

4. Use of laptop?

Gaming/ Movies/Music/ Programming 

5. Extra Info

I want a complete laptop i.e. the best I can get under 60k with all high end peripherals. I love gaming, so 2gb or 4gb powerful graphics card is a must. I also have to run a lot of RAM consuming softwares for programming or simulation purposes so 8gb RAM with i7 will be good. Throw in a good quality speakers and HD display screen and thats what I want.

6.Preferred Company
Lenovo is preferred but willing to buy other company's lappy if they are better.

7. Short List
Lenovo Z510 (59387061) Laptop (4th GenCore i5-4200M- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6) Screen- Win 8- NVIDIA 2GB Graphics) (Dark Chocolate) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429602) Rs.58990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429602) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
So please suggest me if there are any other laptops within my criteria which is better then what I have short listed.

Thank you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

Configs with ULV i7 and 840M are overpriced and you'll be wasting money on them. Either get i5+ 840M for 40-45k or get XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones) for ~62-65k including customs and shipping.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2015)

Get Hp Envy Touchsmart 15 J120TX for 65k.
Pros
FULL HD Screen touch screen
Nice Audio Quality with Built in Woofers
Hybrid Harddrive for faster bootup.
Con
Nvidia 740M


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get Hp Envy Touchsmart 15 J120TX for 65k.
> Pros
> FULL HD Screen touch screen
> Nice Audio Quality with Built in Woofers
> ...



Nobody should buy laptops with 840M for 60k let alone 740M for 65k.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get Hp Envy Touchsmart 15 J120TX for 65k.
> Pros
> FULL HD Screen touch screen
> Nice Audio Quality with Built in Woofers
> ...



740m is more of a lower 2nd class card. It was similar to this year 840m 2 years ago.


----------



## evilmage93 (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Configs with ULV i7 and 840M are overpriced and you'll be wasting money on them. Either get i5+ 840M for 40-45k or get XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones) for ~62-65k including customs and shipping.



Are there any laptops within 60k with i7 and higher graphics than 840m? I need a lot of processor, thats why I was going for ulv i7.

And about my original post, i know 840m will be over pay if I am aiming for 60k but wouldn't 4gb dedicated 840m count for something, as it is available with z50-70 with 4th gen i7?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

evilmage93 said:


> Are there any laptops within 60k with i7 and higher graphics than 840m? I need a lot of processor, thats why I was going for ulv i7.
> 
> And about my original post, i know 840m will be over pay if I am aiming for 60k but wouldn't 4gb dedicated 840m count for something, as it is available with z50-70 with 4th gen i7?



The way I see it, ULV i7 is basically a higher clocked ULV i5. Buy the MQ or HQ variant of i7 if you want processing power.
4GB doesn't matter. 2 GB DDR5 850M/860M outperforms 4GB DDR3 840M.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nobody should buy laptops with 840M for 60k let alone 740M for 65k.



There is a Hp pavilion series laptop with Nvidia 850M,full HD display,built in woofer and it costs 57k don't know exact model will post here after finding it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

minion said:


> there is a hp pavilion series laptop with nvidia 850m,full hd display,built in woofer and it costs 57k don't know exact model will post here after finding it.


DDR5 850m? O_O


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2015)

HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA)
HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) Rs.60900 Price in India - Buy HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

There is a full HD model with same configuration you can find it locally for 64k
HP 15-K201tx Envy (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U27PA) Rs.66490 Price in India - Buy HP 15-K201tx Envy (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U27PA) Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA)
> HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) Rs.60900 Price in India - Buy HP Envy k101tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K2N87PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> There is a full HD model with same configuration you can find it locally for 64k
> HP 15-K201tx Envy (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U27PA) Rs.66490 Price in India - Buy HP 15-K201tx Envy (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U27PA) Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com



Both with DDR3 850M -_- and ULV i5 
Why do these OEMs even launch laptops with dGPUs and Core i5/i7 at all? 

Celeron hi use karlo  ; M, HQ, MQ processors kis kaam ke? Aur kaun khelega laptop me games?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Both with DDR3 850M -_- and ULV i5
> Why do these OEMs even launch laptops with dGPUs and Core i5/i7 at all?
> 
> Celeron hi use karlo  ; M, HQ, MQ processors kis kaam ke? Aur kaun khelega laptop me games?



HAHAHAHA bhai tu toh serious ho gaya


----------

